# B.S. programs that are paramedic related.



## SMButton91 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello all, I am a Paramedic wanting to further my education and get by Bachelors degree. Anybody have any experience with any good online B.S. program? As you all know, working multiple EMS jobs isn't favorable for sitting in multiple scheduled college class. The NAEMT has a list of EMS degree programs, but I have no experience with any of these schools, so any help and advise is much appreciated. 

https://www.naemt.org/about_ems/degreeprograms.aspx


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 16, 2015)

@STXmedic has intimate knowledge of the one offered by UTHSCSA:

http://uthscsa.edu/shp/ehs/


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 16, 2015)

I did the one at Central Washington University, I think it was good, let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 16, 2015)

I did the one at George Washington university which was pretty good and worked well with a EMS schedule


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 16, 2015)

General information about the program linked by Irish:

The program covers further medical training, such as pharm, cardiology, patho, critical care topics, etc. It also goes over administration and management.

Perk- the entire thing can be accomplished without traveling to San Antonio.

If you have any specific questions about the program, let me know.


----------



## SMButton91 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone for you're advice. Thanks STXMedic, I was just looking over that program today. Prices for tuition look pretty reasonable too.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 16, 2015)

Creighton has a bachelors program. "Bachelor of science in emergency medical services"


----------



## SMButton91 (Feb 16, 2015)

COmedic17, yep the program sounds pretty solid. I graduated from the University of Iowa EMSLRC, and unfortunately Creighton does not recognize my paramedic program. Somehow the credits and curriculum don't jive for that program.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 16, 2015)

You could call and talk to the director. They may be able to help. They are typically very accommodating.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 16, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> General information about the program linked by Irish:
> 
> The program covers further medical training, such as pharm, cardiology, patho, critical care topics, etc. It also goes over administration and management.
> 
> ...


I might have to look into that. The only B'S program I am familiar with is the UNM School of Medicine BS-EMS degred. It has a couple different concentrations and after precepting students from the program they are pretty squared away


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 28, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I might have to look into that. The only B'S program I am familiar with is the UNM School of Medicine BS-EMS degred. It has a couple different concentrations and after precepting students from the program they are pretty squared away



I think the UNM one isn't offered completely online. We had a local guy here go there to do it; he enjoyed it.

I'm currently 3 credits away from my (online) AAS from CNM Community College, and that is transferable to that UNM BS program. I took a peek at it... Not my flavor to move to NM.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 28, 2015)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I did the one at Central Washington University, I think it was good, let me know if you have any questions about it.


Online?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 1, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Online?


If you have an AAS degree you can complete the B.S. all online under "advanced standing" if your a current practicing paramedic. I also attended another university near me on campus to complete my gen ed requirements and transferred credit in, but that is not needed for everyone, it depends on your individual situation. If you have an AAS and your a working paramedic interested in getting an EMS related B.S. degree I would recommend the CWU program if you have an interest in research. The degree they award you is a B.S. in "paramedicine" about 2/3 to half the classes are research and clinical practice related if your interested in that or going on to grad school. The other 1/3 to half are EMS management/admin related. It was the right degree for me but everyone is different


----------



## PirateMedic3 (Dec 2, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> I did the one at George Washington university which was pretty good and worked well with a EMS schedule



I was just accepted into this program online. How are the semesters? I was always worried about tuition its like 1500 a class


----------



## PirateMedic3 (Dec 2, 2015)

Has anyone been through George Washington University?


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 2, 2015)

PirateMedic3 said:


> I was just accepted into this program online. How are the semesters? I was always worried about tuition its like 1500 a class


The semesters aren't too bad. Just keep up with the reading and be ready to do a lot of time on research for your papers. I found that the quality of the paper was more important with the professors then making sure that it was the appropriate length. If you write a good factual paper they didn't care if it was a half page or so short. Also be sure to participate in the online discussion boards, some classes had minimum requirements of postings and replying to others each week.  A lot of the learning is self directed, but the professors will be there to help if you get stuck or have questions. Most classes had at least two papers a semester, so a lot of time is spent working on those. Don't fall behind in your classes, it will be tough to get back up and to work at the same time.


----------



## Logan Bounds (Dec 3, 2015)

Is it worth it to start by getting a paramedic degree from the get go? I'm trying to weigh out my options here.


----------



## onrope (Dec 7, 2015)

No. You will paint yourself in a corner with that. Get a business degree at least you have options outside EMS and when you want to promote it will do you far more good.


----------



## PirateMedic3 (Feb 1, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> The semesters aren't too bad. Just keep up with the reading and be ready to do a lot of time on research for your papers. I found that the quality of the paper was more important with the professors then making sure that it was the appropriate length. If you write a good factual paper they didn't care if it was a half page or so short. Also be sure to participate in the online discussion boards, some classes had minimum requirements of postings and replying to others each week.  A lot of the learning is self directed, but the professors will be there to help if you get stuck or have questions. Most classes had at least two papers a semester, so a lot of time is spent working on those. Don't fall behind in your classes, it will be tough to get back up and to work at the same time.



Do you think this degree would be beneficial in Emergency Management? Thats really my goal combined with admistration within EMS.


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 1, 2016)

BSN.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 1, 2016)

PirateMedic3 said:


> Do you think this degree would be beneficial in Emergency Management? Thats really my goal combined with admistration within EMS.


Possibly. I'm working as a medic right now, but plan on using this degree as a foundation for a masters and looking to work for FEMA or CDC


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 1, 2016)

I see they have bs degrees in paramedicine. But what exactly would you be learning? Anyone ever done one of these programs? What type of classes or content are in them?


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 1, 2016)

Run with scissors said:


> I see they have bs degrees in paramedicine. But what exactly would you be learning? Anyone ever done one of these programs? What type of classes or content are in them?



Look up a program. It's basically just the medic program and general education rolled into one. Nothing special.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 1, 2016)

Run with scissors said:


> I see they have bs degrees in paramedicine. But what exactly would you be learning? Anyone ever done one of these programs? What type of classes or content are in them?


The UTHSCSA program is some further pharm, cards, patho, and administrative topics. I think there's a flight physio class in there also.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 2, 2016)

Run with scissors said:


> I see they have bs degrees in paramedicine. But what exactly would you be learning? Anyone ever done one of these programs? What type of classes or content are in them?


Yes I have, I stand by my comments on the first page of the thread from last year. Feel free to ask me any questions you like. In short, if your going on beyond an undergraduate level education.  An EMS degree maybe a good choice. It was for me...


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 2, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Yes I have, I stand by my comments on the first page of the thread from last year. Feel free to ask me any questions you like. In short, if your going on beyond an undergraduate level education.  An EMS degree maybe a good choice. It was for me...




Were you able to do it online?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 2, 2016)

The EMS part ya. But I also took a sociology minor and some general ed on campus. If you have an AAS as a medic right now, there are a lot of bachelors programs available in EMS or paramedicine that will transfer that in for full credit and you can complete the rest of your bachelors degree %100 online. I was even able to get a lot of support with financial aid that I used together with my veterans benefits and I did not pay a dime. Guys in my program used the degree to get into PA school, or grad school (like me)


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 2, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> The EMS part ya. But I also took a sociology minor and some general ed on campus. If you have an AAS as a medic right now, there are a lot of bachelors programs available in EMS or paramedicine that will transfer that in for full credit and you can complete the rest of your bachelors degree %100 online. I was even able to get a lot of support with financial aid that I used together with my veterans benefits and I did not pay a dime. Guys in my program used the degree to get into PA school, or grad school (like me)



PA school would be nice.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 2, 2016)

The trick is picking the right elective and general education to fit into your degree plan. For example a PA program may require you to take pre-recs like organic chemistry, A&P, so on and so forth. Its often possible to fit those into an EMS degree with out any extra time or money from your end in some circumstances, but it requires a great deal of planning.


----------



## LOSTatsea (Feb 4, 2016)

@ExpatMedic0 @Run with scissors I'm so glad I ran across this thread. For one, thanks for all of the insight on BS programs... I'm looking into PA school in the next couple years as well. I already have my A.S. as well as AAS in Paramedicine, with about 70 hrs of which don't count towards anything- I apparently love college given I'm the only one I know of to somewhat consistently go and accumulate 170 hrs+ and still have no B.S. Regardless, I'm not totally sure if this school was mentioned previously or not so I wanted to toss it out there. It's WCU in Western NC. They offer a BS in Emergency Medicine/Paramedic with the option to take either a management track or a pre-med track (obviously, latter being prep for MD, Ph.D, PA, etc). I'll attach link at bottom. Would be really interested in what you guys thoughts/opinions on their program are... after talking with admissions, they echoed the policy of reciprocity/transfer/clep for any classes/skills already acquired. again, would greatly appreciate any incite you could pass along- or recommendations of equal or better...

http://www.wcu.edu/learn/department...s-depts/healthsci/health-sciences-majors/emc/


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 5, 2016)

The WCU one looks good. Basically anything that will allow you to transfer all those EMS credits in is going to save you around 2 full semesters of time and money is great. If your going beyond a bachelors degree anyway, the EMS degree will be more than fine so long as you pick the right general ed and electives.  If you where stopping at a bachelors degree, I might suggest looking at alternatives to consider. Shop around though, check those 2 links in my signature. I took the CWU program. Whatever you can customize to suit you needs, the premed track may work well for clinical degrees like PA and MD, but for grad school you may wanna consider a more research based pathway... Really though, pick a goal for after your undergrad and if in doubt consult with academic advising.


----------



## MrJones (Feb 5, 2016)

Underoath87 said:


> BSN.



Which is Paramedic related how, exactly?


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 5, 2016)

MrJones said:


> Which is Paramedic related how, exactly?



I was being cynical.


----------

